
Virtual-Reality Porn Is Coming - xmpir
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/vr-porn/
======
totoroisalive
I´m excited about the possibilities, if you could put some VR headgear and be
able to change the reality, alter the way things are. Awesome.

The next logical step for me in porn, it´s not just making it more ¨real¨, but
that you can interact with the VR in real time and that the VR will be able to
adapt.

